# Not for the Sabahs this Yiddish



## veritorotbard

Hola gente, estoy con una traduccion acerca de la comunidad Judia en Inglaterra y me tope con una frase que no entiendo lo que quiere decir la autora.....  ahi va parte del texto..

Georgina’s family had been English since 1656, when Oliver Cromwell had reversed a banishment of 366 years and officially allowed the Jews to resettle in England. Rupert’s ancestry was similar; not for the Sabahs this Yiddish; these shtetl knishes and lokshen and bagels. 

Bueno, ya se lo que significa Shtetl ( asentamientos judios anteriores a la segunda guerra mundial ), y Knishes, lokshen y bagels que son comida.....  Por eso no termino de entender bien la frase.... 

Alguien que me ilumine por favor!!! 

Aha... los Sabahs, es un apellido familiar!!


----------



## Radrook

Yo casi perdi el conocimiento tratando de decifrar ese enredo mi amigo. LOL!


----------



## Chiltepe

Igual que Radrook. Pero, y si faltara la palabra 'but' antes de 'not', la  oración empieza a tener sentido aunque todavía le falte para ser  correcta. Será que las familias de Georgina y Rupert se había asimilado  ya a la cultura inglesa, pero no la familia Sabahs? 

Respecto al resto de la oración, desafortunadamente  una manera--despectiva--de refererirse a gente de etnias/culturas  marginadas es reducirlos a sus comidas, pero no sé si esa era la  intención de la autora.


----------



## veritorotbard

No, a ver los pongo en contexto... Georgina y Rupert son marido y mujer. Rupert es un Sabah. Y la autora esta describiendo los primeros asentamientos de la comunidad Judia en Inglaterra... Diciendo que la familia de Georgina era Inglesa desde 1656, y que los ancestros de Ruper corrieron una suerte similar, luego de eso la frase es inentendible.... no logro entender lo que autora quiere explicar sobre ellos...


----------



## cirrus

Me pregunto si es una referencia al origen sefardí de la familia. Judios procedentes del sur de Europa hablaban ladino en vez de yiddish.


----------



## sound shift

"Not for the Sabahs, this Yiddish" (iría mejor con coma, pienso) es una inversión de "Yiddish was not for the Sabahs": la familia Sabah no estaba dispuesta a hablar yiddish/no tenía tradición de hablar yiddish, ni comía los platos considerados típicos de los que sí hablan yiddish. Los judíos sefardíes no hablaban yiddish, según indica cirrus, pero el fragmento de texto no dice nada en cuanto al origen de la familia Sabah.


----------



## veritorotbard

Ahora me pregunto si no querrá decir; que para los Sabahs la cosa no pasaba por ser Yiddish, comer knishes, lokshen y bagels dentro de la comunidad....


----------



## veritorotbard

Siiiiii!!!!! creo que nos acercamos...  ya que en realidad me están dando a entender que el origen de ellos era sefaradí como dice cirrus, por lo tanto no hablaban yiddish ni tenian las costumbres de vivir en shtelt y comer todo eso.....  como decis vos sound shift 

Mil gracias a los dos!!!!


----------



## sound shift

"Sabah" no tiene pinta de ser un apellido askenazí.
A primera vista, "not for the Sabahs, *this *Yiddish" es bastante desdeñoso.


----------



## veritorotbard

es que si no es en ese sentido.... no logro entender en que otro puede ser.... esta muy confuso y a veces escrito con un ingles antiguo...


----------



## Chiltepe

Veritotbard-
Encontré esto en Wikipedia, que tal vez ayuda a explicar el nombre sefardí de la familia:

"After the expulsion, there was no Jewish community, apart from individuals who practised Judaism secretly, until the rule of Oliver Cromwell. While Cromwell never officially readmitted Jews to Britain, a small colony of Sephardic Jews living in London was identified in 1656 and allowed to remain." (Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_England)

Mira cómo todos los días se aprende algo, no sabía eso que los judíos sefardíes no hablaban yiddish y me puse a leer al respecto. Prueba que para la traducción no es suficiente conocer vocabulario, sino también historia/cultura.


----------



## veritorotbard

Que bueno lo que encontraste Chiltepe!!!, me amplias lo que dice la traduccion que estoy haciendo y bajo este concepto, lo que podria querer decir, es que Tampoco para los Sabah habia yiddish ni todas las comidas judias tradicionales, ya que estaban ocultos....


----------



## sound shift

veritorotbard said:


> es que si no es en ese sentido.... no logro entender en que otro puede ser.... esta muy confuso y a veces escrito con un ingles antiguo...


¿De qué año es el texto? El fragmento que nos has brindado no me parece para nada antiguo.


----------



## duvija

Me intriga. ¿Será elogio o desprecio? Usan Yiddish como si fuera etnia y tradición, aunque solamente el lenguaje se llama así.


----------



## veritorotbard

NOooo es un libro actual, pero a veces escribe con palabras o frases antiguas.... El libro es genial aunque es un poco dificil de seguir, pero con paciencia y Word Reference....
todo se puede!! jajajaj


----------



## veritorotbard

duvija said:


> Me intriga. ¿Será elogio o desprecio? Usan Yiddish como si fuera etnia y tradición, aunque solamente el lenguaje se llama así.



Creo que ninguno de los dos... es un hecho que como los judios habian sido expulsados de Inglaterra, los que quedaban no practicaban sus costumbres o lo hacian ocultamente. Asi que creo que da a entender que ahi se perdio un poco la costumbre de hablar el Yiddish (y otras mas), entre la gente que quedo viviendo en esa zona... por lo menos yo lo entiendo asi....cosa que no paso con los judios que emigraron a Inglaterra despues o en el periodo de la guerra.  Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco....


----------



## Alisterio

sound shift está en lo correcto: simplemente quiere decir que los Sabah no hablaban (o se rehusaban a hablar) yiddish, y luego enumera una serie de palabras en ese idioma (shtetl, knish, etc.).


----------



## duvija

No es inglés antiguo. Es puro Yiddish traducido literalmente. 
No podemos saber por esa pequeña frase si es un elogio a la familia o si tiene sentido de desprecio.


----------



## cirrus

duvija said:


> Es puro Yiddish traducido literalmente.


Sorry I disagree. It's not translated at all. We are all speculating about a fragment of text with bits of yiddish. There is not attempt at translation: shtetl, lokshen, knish and bagel are all yiddish words and all of them have their roots in Eastern Europe. 

Whether Sabah is a Jewish family name is purely a speculative hunch. To me it sounds distinctly Arabic.


----------



## anipo

cirrus said:


> Whether Sabah is a Jewish family name is purely a speculative hunch. To me it sounds distinctly Arabic.



It may sound Arabic, but it most certainly is a Sephardic Jewish name.


----------



## SydLexia

But surely the whole point of the text is to contrast the family history of the Sabahs with that of other, more recently-arrived, Jewish people living in the UK. 

It's not so much a question of Sephardic or non-Sephardic origins: it's the difference between (the shared experiences of) people who have lived in the UK for over 400 years (before even 'Great Britain' came into being) and the people who arrived in the 1930s and 40s many of whom were from Eastern Europe, spoke Yiddish, ate bagels, etc.

syd


----------



## duvija

cirrus said:


> Sorry I disagree. It's not translated at all. We are all speculating about a fragment of text with bits of yiddish. There is not attempt at translation: shtetl, lokshen, knish and bagel are all yiddish words and all of them have their roots in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Whether Sabah is a Jewish family name is purely a speculative hunch. To me it sounds distinctly Arabic.



Perdón por no aclarar. La sintaxis es lo que es puro Yiddish. Se adoptó algo al ingl;es y la regla se llama "Yiddish inversion" y así se usa.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Perdón por no aclarar. La sintaxis es lo que es puro Yiddish. Se adoptó algo al ingl;es y la regla se llama "Yiddish inversion" y así se usa.



Ah, yo tampoco lo entendía. Así que es la frase _not for the Sabahs this Yiddish_ lo que te suena a una construcción habitual en yiddish traducida literalmente, ¿no?


----------



## sound shift

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, yo tampoco lo entendía. Así que es la frase _not for the Sabahs this Yiddish_ lo que te suena a una construcción habitual en yiddish traducida literalmente, ¿no?


No necesariamente. Esta construcción se emplea en Inglaterra, hasta en contextos ajenos a lo relacionado con los judíos o el yiddish. En el sexto párrafo de esto tenéis un ejemplo: _Not for him the endless socialising of office lunches.

_Otro ejemplo, encontrado en el duodécimo párrafo de este artículo parecido en el periódico inglés "The Daily Mail": _Not for him the 'look at me' behaviour of his friend, tv presenter Jonathan Ross_


----------



## duvija

Si quieren, pueden mirar esto. Y muchísimo más. Y más que nada, esto, porque Adele Goldberg usa un buen apoyo teórico (Construction grammar) para este tema. Cuando yo trabaj'e en eso, le agregué 'entonación' a esas construcciones.
Pueden poner en Google "Yiddish movement linguistics" y tienen chorradas de información.


----------



## sound shift

Duvija, es verdad que el vínculo, el Free Dictionary, habla de un fenómeno llamado "Yiddish Movement", pero el Free Dictionary describe la situación en Estados Unidos. El texto citado en el post no. 1 trata de una situación inglesa, por lo que es muy probable que su autor sea inglés*; hay que tener en cuenta que el inglés de Inglaterra apenas ha sido influenciado por el yiddish, a diferencia del inglés americano. Yo mismo empleo el tipo de construcciones que es tema de este hilo, aunque no hay nada que me vincule a la comunidad judía, ni viven muchos judíos en este país. La construcción es británica.

* @ veritorotbard: ¿Nos puedes decir de qué nacionalidad es el autor del texto, por favor?


----------



## Wildcat1

veritorotbard said:


> Georgina’s family had been English since 1656, when Oliver Cromwell had  reversed a banishment of 366 years and officially allowed the Jews to  resettle in England. Rupert’s ancestry was similar; not for the Sabahs this Yiddish; these shtetl knishes and lokshen and bagels.





SydLexia said:


> But surely the whole point of the text is to contrast the family history of the Sabahs with that of other, more recently-arrived, Jewish people living in the UK.
> 
> It's not so much a question of Sephardic or non-Sephardic origins: it's the difference between (the shared experiences of) people who have lived in the UK for over 400 years (before even 'Great Britain' came into being) and the people who arrived in the 1930s and 40s many of whom were from Eastern Europe, spoke Yiddish, ate bagels, etc.


I think SydLexia is exactly right and a lot of others are missing the point.  Most likely Rupert was a member or a relative of the Sabah family, a Jewish family that was unusual among Jewish families in having lived in England for centuries, spoken English for centuries, and thus having a background quite distinct from the one that was much more common among 20th century Jews, which included use of the Yiddish language and the mentioned food items.

A simpler sentence with the syntax under discussion:
_John had a lot of money; not for John this taking a bus everywhere, eating all meals at home, wearing the same clothes forever.
_With more usual syntax:
_John had a lot of money; taking a bus everywhere, eating all meals at home, wearing the same clothes forever were not for John.
_("were not for John" means "were not things that John would want to do".)

I have no idea whether Duvija is correct that the former syntax is typical of Yiddish.  But I totally agree with sound shift that it is commonly used in English writing that no one would consider to be influenced by a foreign language. "La construcción es británica."


----------



## Jaguar7

Opino que no se intenta traducir nada sino reproducir su forma de hablar con su acento y sintaxis. _Sabahs _puede referirse a un nombre hebreo genérico para los abuelos varones, es decir, que el yiddish no era para la gente de edad, pues su idioma era el hebreo.


----------



## duvija

Jaguar7 said:


> Opino que no se intenta traducir nada sino reproducir su forma de hablar con su acento y sintaxis. _Sabahs _puede referirse a un nombre hebreo genérico para los abuelos varones, es decir, que el yiddish no era para la gente de edad, pues su idioma era el hebreo.



El Yiddish existe desde los siglos XI o XII (hasta en obras de teatro, confirmadas), o sea que por el siglo XVI, yo no me atrevo a decir que todos hablaban hebreo.


----------



## Jaguar7

Sería bueno que _veritorotbard_ nos explicara de qué época son los Sabahs. No intento pontificar, solo abrir la mente para tratar de resolver este acertijo. En Wiki acabo de encontar esto sobre la historia de los judíos en Inglaterra: "Interrmarriage outside the community was uncommon. however, *the arrival  of East European Jews after 1880 caused a split between the older,  assimilated, middle-class Anglicized Jews, in the much poorer new  immigrants who spoke Yiddish*".


----------



## cirrus

Yiddish inversion to my mind is a red herring and pushing it too far. There's not sufficient text to confirm it one way or another - we're looking at half a sentence. I notice elsewhere people are speculating whether European Jews spoke Hebrew in the 19C. If they did it wasn't their first language. A parallel might be Catholic congregations' grasp of Latin before Vatican 2. It had a familiar ring but outside liturgy and serious religious study it was effectively a dead language. I am going off topic here but Hebrew's mother tongue revival is a unique phenomenon. Imagine a theoretical new country settling on Latin as its lingua franca.


----------



## SydLexia

duvija said:


> Me intriga. ¿Será elogio o desprecio? Usan Yiddish como si fuera etnia y tradición, aunque solamente el lenguaje se llama así.



It must be remembered that Yiddish is basically a Germanic language and is not the same as Hebrew. Non-European Jews such as African and Indian Jews as well as many Southern and Western European Jews never had any contact with any Germanic languages (and never ate bagels either).

In the context of Jews in the UK the pages of the 'Spanish and Portuguese Jews' Congregation' are very interesting. See: http://www.sandp.org/history.html

From the original text we can deduce that Georgina feels that she, her family and Rupert's family (the Sabahs) are not the same type of people as these newly-arrived immigrants with their language (this Yiddish) and their social and culinary culture (these bagels). Note also that 'newly-arrived' may be relative in the context.

As far as 'desprecio' goes: for her it will be basically a question of class.

It is interesting to see that Wikipedia says about the early life of Benjamin Disraeli, twice Prime Minister of Great Britain:



> Benjamin Disraeli was born on 21 December 1804 at Bedford Row London. Disraeli's parents were Jews; all his grandparents and great grandparents were born in Italy, and the family arrived in England, from Venice, in 1748. He claimed his family ties to the Spanish and Portuguese congregation allowed him to claim Iberian descent. One modern historian has seen him as essentially a marrano. Glassman argues that in order to situate his status on a par with England's ruling elite, Disraeli made use of the well-established gossip of the superiority of Sephardic Jews from Iberia.



So, yes, Yiddish is being used as_ an indicator_ of "etnia y tradición" and no, there is no 'Yiddish inversion' in the original text.

syd


----------



## aztlaniano

duvija said:


> Se adoptó algo al inglés y la regla se llama "Yiddish inversion" y así se usa.


Sí existe el "Yiddish inversión", pero aquí se trata de una inversión tradicional, común en la poesía, como en estos versos de Robert Louis Stevenson y T.S. Eliot:

Death grimly sided with the foe,
And smote each leaden hero low.
Proudly they perished one by one:
The dread Pea-cannon's work was done!
O not for them the tears we shed,
Consigned to their congenial lead;​
 Not for me the martyrdom, the ecstasy of thought and prayer, Not for me the ultimate vision.


----------



## duvija

El "Yiddish Movement", incluye la negación al principio. 
De acuerdo: el texto se refiere a la cultura de los 'nuevos pobres' opuesta a la de los ya asimilados.



aztlaniano said:


> Sí existe el "Yiddish inversión", pero aquí se trata de una inversión tradicional, común en la poesía, como en estos versos de Robert Louis Stevenson y T.S. Eliot:
> 
> Death grimly sided with the foe,
> And smote each leaden hero low.
> Proudly they perished one by one:
> The dread Pea-cannon's work was done!
> O not for them the tears we shed,
> Consigned to their congenial lead;​
> Not for me the martyrdom, the ecstasy of thought and prayer, Not for me the ultimate vision.


----------

